# ...komme nicht online - WAGO 750-881



## Alex0815 (1 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich versuche mit Codesys V2.3.9.49 auf eine WAGO 750-881 einzuloggen. Eine Verbindung zum Controller über die eingestellte 192.168.178.100 besteht (WebBased Management + ping etc.) Siehe angehängte Bilder. Verbunden zum Controller bin ich über einen Router (Speedport Ip von Telekom).
Im Codesys habe ich unter Komunikationsparameter die IP angepasst (s. Anhang) Trotzdem komme ich nicht online, bzw. kann das Programm nicht übertragen. Nachdem ich auf "einloggen" geklickt habe, kommt 1-2 später die Meldung "Kommunikationsfehler...."

Wodran kann das wohl noch liegen, kann mir dort jemand einen Tip gebene?....vielen Dank!




Anhang anzeigen 31489


----------



## Morymmus (2 Februar 2016)

Ich habe gerade keine Wago 881 zur Hand, aber 
- stimmt der Port auf den sich Codesys einloggen will?
- stimmt das ausgewählte Zielgerät mit der tatsächlichen Hardware überein?
- was meldet der Controller im dritten Bild für einen Fehler (K-Bus Error?) - wird dies ebenfalls durch eine rote LED angezeigt?


----------



## holgermaik (2 Februar 2016)

Hallo Alex
Du musst TCP/IP von Wago anwählen, nicht 3S. Das Transportprotokoll muss ebenfalls eingestellt werden.





Holger


----------



## Alex0815 (2 Februar 2016)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo Alex
> Du musst TCP/IP von Wago anwählen, nicht 3S. Das Transportprotokoll muss ebenfalls eingestellt werden.
> Holger



Danke Holger und Morymmus, warum steht so etwas denn nicht in der Anleitung (ist mein erster WAGO Controller....)

Siehe Anhang, da steht ganz klar "TCP/IP 3S...."




Ich probiere das heute Abend mal aus, melde mich dann wenn es (hoffentlich) geklappt hat...Vielen Dank!


----------



## gravieren (2 Februar 2016)

Hi

Mindestens 1 beliebige klemme mit Abschlußklemme  (750-600)  notwendig   ! ! !


----------



## Alex0815 (2 Februar 2016)

...ich habe vier I/O Karten plus Endklemme gesetzt. Mein Problem jetzt ist, dass ich nicht den "Ethernet TCP/IP" Treiber von Wago installiert habe (s. Anhang). Ich vermute, dass mir dort die "Ethernet_TCP_IP.dll" fehlt, oder? Woher kann ich die beziehen, auf der HP von Wago bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden....;-(


----------



## Alex0815 (2 Februar 2016)

Neue Erkenntnis, wenn ich mein (veraltetes) WAGO I/O PRO 32 öffne, kann ich unter den Kommunikationsparamter den "Ethernet_TCP_IP" Kanal auswählen...Kann aber leider mein Programm nicht öffnen. Wenn ich das aktuelle Programm mit WAGO I/O PRO öffne, kommt die  Meldung, das Projekt wurde mit einer neueren Version erstellt!  
Ich würde auch gerne mit dem direkten Codesys arbeiten, ist das möglich? Oder muss ich zwangsläufig auf WAGO I/O PRO umsatteln?


----------



## MSB (2 Februar 2016)

Du musst auf jeden Fall die Targets von Wago beziehen = Mail an Support (da du ja scheinbar im Besitz einer Lizenz bist) oder kaufen. 
Wago setzt aber zu 100 Prozent auf dem normalen Codesys auf. 

Wobei, war IO Pro 32 nicht mit Codesys 2.2 als Basis?


----------



## Alex0815 (2 Februar 2016)

Hi, ja eine Lizenz habe ich...ich denke, dass einfachste ist, dass ich mir die aktuellste WAGO I/O PRO besorge....

PS: Ich habe jetzt auch die Ethernet_TCP_IP.dll gefunden. Sie ist in der reg eingetragen worden, warum Codesys die nicht erkenne, weiß ich noch nicht. Eventuell hilft ein reeboot...!


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Februar 2016)

Also ich nutze die normale Codesys mit dem 881. das klappt. Hast du diese von 3S oder von Wago ? Versuch mal den 2nd Layer Treiber.


----------



## Alex0815 (2 Februar 2016)

Habe die direkt von 3S runtergeladen, targets etc habe ich auch alle dabei, jetzt fehlt mir denke ich nur der Kommunikationsparameter....Was hast Du den da eingestellt? Also ich gehe über eine Router (Speedport IP) auf den Controller. 
Mit dem 2nd Layer Treiber geht es auch nicht. Port habe ich 2455 dort eingetragen, denke das ist so richtig. So stehts auch im WBM für "Codesys" (s. Anhang). Mmmmhhhh.... Kann ich in Codesys denn irgendwie die .dll einbinden?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Februar 2016)

Habe nur die IP eingestellt, sonst nix.


----------



## Alex0815 (2 Februar 2016)

Ich gehe morgen mal direkt mit dem Crossover kabel auf den Controller, ohne Router...


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (5 Februar 2016)

Hallo Alex0815,

grundsätzlich macht es Sinn mir der Wago IO Pro zu arbeiten, da die entsprechende CoDeSys Version, welche von uns angeboten wird, dann auch in Verbindug mit unseren Targets getestet und freigegeben ist.
Derzeit ist die letzte von Wago freigegebene Version die 2.3.9.47.
Die Treiber müssten beide funktionieren, sowohl der Standard 3S Treiber als auch der Wago Treiber.
Hast du in den Kommunikationseinstellungen mal die Verbindung gelöscht und neu angelegt?


----------



## Alex0815 (6 Februar 2016)

... Nach tagelangen Probieren habe ich durch Zufall mal die Endklemme gewechselt, dabei stellte sich heraus, dass ich online kam und der Fehler dadran gelegen hat...also die Endklemme  ist defekt. Vielen Dank für den Support...!!!!


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Februar 2016)

Hm,
hier wäre es nett wenn Wago mal den Zusammenhang erklären könnte. Die Endklemme schließt ja "nur" den K-Bus ab, sollte sie nicht funktionierem kann es schlimmstenfalls zu einem Kurzschluss des K-Busses führen, aber das sollte doch keine Auswirkungen auf die Erreichbarkeit der CPU haben, oder?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Booner (6 Februar 2016)

Hei,

ja da fürchte ich auch, dass Du durch das rumhantieren irgend einen Wackler temporär beseitigt hast und der Fehler nicht an der Endklemme lag.


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (8 Februar 2016)

Hallo Oliver.Tonn,

tatsächlich ist es richtig, das keine Verbindung zum Controller hergestellt werden kann, wenn ein K-Bus Fehler vorliegt.
Dies ist an einer rot blinkenden IO Led zu erkennen.
Ich bin darauf allerdings nicht mehr eingegangen, da Morymmus und gravieren dies bereits angesprochen hatten.


----------

